# FR: after having sat down



## Squirrel Nutkin

Salut

Je corrige des copies et un élève a écrit:

"après s'etre assis la serveuse nous a demandé quelles boissons que nous voulions"

il ne me semble pas correcte, mais je ne suis pas certaine de la meilleure façon de le corriger. 

elle voulait écrire: after having sat down the waitress asked us what drinks we wanted.

merci d'avance SN


----------



## Ellea1

Hello, 

.... après que nous nous soyons assis (à une table), la serveuse vînt nous demander ce que nous voulions boire.


----------



## franc 91

Une fois que nous étions assis, la serveuse nous a demandé ce que nous voulions à boire. (a suggestion)


----------



## Squirrel Nutkin

Merci beaucoup pour les réponses.

Bien que je préfère les suggestions pour la première partie, est-ce que c'est possible de dire "après s'être assis"?

Faut-il mettre le "à" ou est-ce que c'est optionel? ce que nous voulions *à* boire

SN


----------



## Ellea1

Well, 
That's either

Après que nous nous soyons assis, la serveuse nous a demandé quelles boissons nous voulions boire
or

Après m'être assis(e), j'ai demandé à la serveuse de m'apporter un café. 
or 
Après que je me sois assis(e), la serveuse m'a demandé(e) ce que je désirais (voulais) boire.
or
Après que nous nous soyons assis, la serveuse nous a demandés ce que nous désirions (voulions) boire.

Après s'être assis + nous that's not correct


----------



## franc 91

I don't think it's wrong, it just looks awkward to me. Elle nous a fait asseoir et puis elle nous a demandé ce que l'on voulait boire - is what I would say.


----------



## Ellea1

Well,

Here, in France, you sit (in a café, or a bar) where you want (at a free table of course) and then a waiter or waitress comes to take your order


----------



## Squirrel Nutkin

Ellea1 said:


> Well,
> That's either
> 
> Après que nous nous soyons assis, la serveuse nous a demandé quelles boissons nous voulions boire
> or
> 
> Après m'être assis(e), j'ai demandé à la serveuse de m'apporter un café.
> or
> Après que je me sois assis(e), la serveuse m'a demandé(e) ce que je désirais (voulais) boire.
> or
> Après que nous nous soyons assis, la serveuse nous a demandés ce que nous désirions (voulions) boire.
> 
> Après s'être assis + nous that's not correct


 
The problem with après que is that they haven't learnt the subjunctive and I don't want to broach it yet. 

Is the problem with Après s'être assis with the pronoun "se" when referring to nous? can you say Après nous être assis? or is it because of the change of subject to the waitress?

thanks

SN


----------



## franc 91

It depends on the établissement - sometimes you are welcomed in and invited to sit somewhere (by someone expecting a tip)


----------



## Squirrel Nutkin

In this case it is a restaurant, and in the rest of the essay she does not mention whether the waitress showed them to the table or if they chose their own. The idea is that having sat down (her and her family) the waitress came over to ask what they would like to drink (before taking the food order). They have been taught après avoir/être + past participle, but not with reflexive verbs as I need to brush up on them first! 

I think this should perhaps be a question for a grammar forum now. Do i need to start a new thread there or can this be moved? Is it possible to change the title to include this part of the sentence as this thread seems to have discussed the first part more than my original query!

SN


----------



## DearPrudence

Ellea1 said:


> Well,
> That's either
> 
> Après que nous nous soyons assis, la serveuse nous a demandé quelles boissons nous voulions boire
> or
> 
> Après m'être assis(e), j'ai demandé à la serveuse de m'apporter un café.
> or
> Après que je me sois assis(e), la serveuse m'a demandé(e) ce que je désirais (voulais) boire.
> or
> Après que nous nous soyons assis, la serveuse nous a demandés ce que nous désirions (voulions) boire.
> 
> Après s'être assis + nous that's not correct


Donc, on pourrait aussi écrire :
*"Après nous être assis, la serveuse nous a demandé ce que nous voulions boire."*

C'est proche de l'anglais, assez simple et correct selon moi


----------



## Squirrel Nutkin

Merci beaucoup. c'est parfait.

Am I correct that when saying "after having done" using a reflexive verb it should be :
après m'être
après t'être
après s'être
après nous être
après vous être
après s'être

SN


----------



## DearPrudence

Yes
+ agreement of the past participle with the "subject" (even though you can't really see it here).
If there had been only women, it would have been:
*"Après nous être assises"*


----------



## geostan

DearPrudence said:


> Donc, on pourrait aussi écrire :
> *"Après nous être assis, la serveuse nous a demandé ce que nous voulions boire."*
> 
> C'est proche de l'anglais, assez simple et correct selon moi



Pas d'accord. L'infinitif n'est pas possible puisque le sujet de la proposition principale est _la serveuse_.

_Après que nous nous étions assis, la serveuse nous a demandé ce que nous voulions comme boisson._

Si la serveuse a fait asseoir les clients, on dirait:

Après nous avoir fait asseoir, la serveuse nous a demandé ce que nous voulions comme boisson.


----------



## tonton_d_ile_de_france

Salut,

Je suis d'accord avec geostan et ses propositions.
Au passage, si vous utilisez "Après que", il *ne faut pas* utiliser le subjonctif mais l'indicatif. Vous pouvez donc proposer cette traduction à votre élève.


----------



## DearPrudence

Bien que la grammaire nous "ordonne"  de mettre l'indicatif après "après que", cela fait tout de même un peu mal aux oreilles (enfin, aux miennes et aux personnes que je connais du moins) 
Mais dans ce cas, ne faudrait-il pas dire : 
*"Après que nous nous sommes assis, la serveuse..." *?


----------



## Ellea1

Hmmm

Après nous être assis,' to 'après que nous nous sommes assis'. Both sound like bizarre to me.

Après nous être assis, la serveuse nous a demandé ce que nous voulions comme boisson????

I'll suggest :

Après nous être assis, nous avons demandé à la serveuse des boissons. hmmmm. I'm sorry but I prefer 'après que nous nous soyons assis' but no subjonctive is required 

then, maybe

Après nous avoir assis (installés), la serveuse nous a demandé ce que nous désirions comme boissons.


----------



## Oddmania

Bonjour 

J'imagine que j'arrive un peu tard, mais _après s'être assise, la serveuse a nous a demandé..._ veut dire que la serveuse s'est assise, puis nous a demandé ce que nous voulions.

J'aurais une petite question aussi (plutôt que de recréer un nouveau sujet), qu'elle est la différence entre _After having sat_ et _After sitting ?_ 

L'un exprime-t-il _We have sat_ tandis que l'autre exprime _We sat_ ?

Merci d'avance.


----------

